# Melt and Pour Slimy!



## vaun (May 1, 2012)

I've been using melt and pour soap for about 6 months now. I have noticed that sometimes, it gets incredibly slimy after you use it. I can't find anything on the internet about this occurring at all! I've used different FO's and EO's - I've even done blank batches without colour and it still happens.

My friends and I dry our soap on glass, plastic and also soap racks.

I wouldn't think anything of it, but the slime is smelly, and it makes me want to throw it out. (and I don't want to give anymore soap to my friends if it does so!)


----------



## fayt (May 1, 2012)

Could be the brand you're using. All bases have different ingredients. If you're buying an off brand, off the wall for cheap, that could be why. 

I haven't had that problem yet, but whos to say it won't happen to me.


----------



## Genny (May 1, 2012)

Some bases are slimy and I've had many different kinds get that way after I've used them, even ones bought from good online suppliers.  Are you taking the soap out of the shower after you use it to dry.  With some bases that helps.  It shouldn't be stinky though.
Can I ask where you got your base?


----------



## vaun (May 2, 2012)

Not wanting to name names, but it's from one of Australia's top online suppliers.

I have found that the slime takes a few days to dry (ew) if you take it out of the shower.

I assume cold process soap never does this? If that's the case, I might try my hand at it!


----------



## Genny (May 2, 2012)

Castile soap is slimey.
CP soaps high in olive oil tend to be slimey.


----------

